# aiming



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok so this may be a stupid question but I am very new to archery (2 months ish) and love it. I am trying to nail down some solid form and I have a question about the basics of aiming.

When at full draw, while trying to keep my shoulders level and my hips back where do I make small adjustments to my aim from? Do I pivot at my hips keeping my entire upper body in the exact same position or do I make minor adjustments with my bow arm?


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

TroyP said:


> Ok so this may be a stupid question but I am very new to archery (2 months ish) and love it. I am trying to nail down some solid form and I have a question about the basics of aiming.
> 
> When at full draw, while trying to keep my shoulders level and my hips back where do I make small adjustments to my aim from? Do I pivot at my hips keeping my entire upper body in the exact same position or do I make minor adjustments with my bow arm?


Once you've properly aligned your upper body so that your bow arm and shoulders make a straight line pointed at the target and your hips point in the same direction as your feet, you can twist your upper body at the abdomen to make minor corrections. For an open stance, your hips stay open to the target and your upper body is perpendicular or square to the target. 



TAO


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say that you *can't* make slight adjustments by moving your bow arm... but, you *shouldn't* be doing it.
It's a tough habit to break and it degrades accuracy. Bend and rotate at the waist if you have to adjust your aim.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great advise from TAO and da shoe! 

The less movement and adjustment that is necessary while at full draw, the better. The closer that you are able to draw on the X, the steadier and more accurate you will be.

At full draw, most beginners have their arm and shoulder muscles engaged to hold the draw. It's difficult to make very fine adjustments with strongly engaged muscles. The muscles in your lower body are no more engaged than normal, so you can stay steadier if you make the fine adjustments there. 

Learn to draw so that your pin is on the X when you begin the aiming moment and hold the tension of full draw in your back as much as possible. The sooner you learn to do these, and a few other skills, the better archer you will be.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will try to implement these suggestions while shooting tomorrow.


----------

